# Now HR20 is out what will you do?



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm still not sure what to do. I love my TIVO service but my HR10-250 starts to look and feel really outdated.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

The answer is simple for me. I'll do nothing. Directv hasn't even rolled out the HR20's yet in my area and even if they did, there's no way I'd want to be one of the first to get one, not after all the problems the R-15 had (has). Reading Earl's review has given me a *little* more hope in the HR20, but I really want to see what happens with it when it gets into the hands of the public. Earl tested it's stability for two weeks, not without a reboot though. I'd like to see how it holds up after a few months. I'm especially interested to see if it has the missing recordings problem that the R-15 had. 

To me it is imperative that the HR20 not skip recordings. My HR10 has never missed a single recording, and I have almost 40 SP's. This is why I got rid of Dish Notwork in the first place, buggy DVR's. I'm more than willing to give the HR20 a chance though. I LOVE those blue LED's on the front .

I'll probably keep my HR10-250 until I can't use it anymore due to the MPEG2 signals being shutoff. I get all of my local networks in full HD glory OTA, so this is of no concern to me. I really don't see any features the HR20 has that I can't live without. I CAN'T live without Wishlists though, and as far as I know, the Directv DVR's don't have this wonderful feature. I would of course like to have a faster GUI, longer live buffers, and the recording space indicator. If the 6.3 software ever materializes, it would be really hard for me to ever let go of the HR10. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if the HR10 does get the 6.3 upgrade, it'll be a lot harder for me to go to the HR20.


----------



## slacker9876 (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as the codeweavers continue to mesh features for the HR10, I see no reason to move ... I mean what can I not do today?!

I voted HR10, no matter what, but I also agree Series 3 is the future, but if their pricing like like that of D* ... I may have the HR10 for 3 more years!


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

You need to add "Will switch to Comcast Tivo when available", and "Will switch to DISH" (and others) for this to be meaningful.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

If it meant I could get Sportsnet NY and the Mets in HD, I'd switch now. But, I called after that channel came on line and was told it's not available in my area. 

When the additional MPEG-4 HD channels come onboard, I'll probably make my move. Or if the impossible happens and they start serving my area with locals.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

My choice would be "I'll switch when I find a CSR that will offer it for free"...I'm a big sports guy and with the RSNs in MPEG-4, I'll be "forced" into a HR20 at some point sooner than later...but since I purchased an HR10 in the past, I ain't payin' mo...


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Mine would be when it's offered for free (since I just bought my hr10-250 2 weeks ago). Also if a buttload of new HD channels are added which could only be viewed with this. Otherwise, a box is a box is a box...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Until there's something in HD in MPEG-4 (or some other HR20-specific feature) that I care about getting, it's simply moot.

And when there is something I care about getting, I'll just add an HR20 to my setup; no need to replace any of my HR10-250's; it'll just replace some non-HD receiver I have now.

It's just not an either/or thing.

And in any event, I don't want the Ka-band dish until the newer slimmer version is readily available -- and for that matter I think I'd really rather have a larger version of it from a third party, and who knows when someone'll make and sell one of those.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I agree with Doug. I live in an area where I can receive all local stations in HD from an antenna. The only things I record from satellite are a few HD programs from HBO and SHOW. I added an additional 300 G drive to my HR10-250 which gives me about 72 hours of HD record time. I do a "clear and delete everything on my HR10-250 at least once a year to keep it running fast. After two years it has yet to have a single problem.

Until there is some MPEG4 HD programming other than locals, I'm keeping my HR10-250.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Until there's something in HD in MPEG-4 (or some other HR20-specific feature) that I care about getting, it's simply moot.


Same here. Even if they shut of the MPEG2 feeds, I'll keep my 2 HR10's and keep recording OTA stuff... I won't get rid of them until there's MPEG4 programming that I really, really want to watch/record.


----------



## SledgeHammer! (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't bought my HD set yet, so I'm still running on my trusty Sony SAT-T60. I plan on buying a plasma and using the HR10-250 with OTA. 1) its upgradable, 2) the OTA channels are higher quality then what DTV offers. I guess eventually the HR10-250 will not work anymore if they shut off all the MPEG2 feeds and then I'll have no choice, but reading earls review, and hearing what people said about the R10, the DTV DVR is an unstable, clunky POS thats a few years behind tivo in functionality. I mean, they dont even support OTA??? Jesus....


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

SledgeHammer! said:


> and hearing what people said about the R10, the DTV DVR is an unstable, clunky POS thats a few years behind tivo in functionality. I mean, they dont even support OTA??? Jesus....


The R10 is a standard definition DirecTiVo and is just as stable as any of the series 2 machines.


----------



## darkwing (Jun 23, 2006)

My HR10 barely pulls in half of my locals (*severe* multipath -- give me a high-rise instead of a house in the suburbs any day!), and $4-500 isn't terrible, so I'll probably buy an HR20 and flip by HR10.

Here's what I *really* want to know: what about Microsoft? D* and MS announced a partnership at CES early this year -- does that mean Vista MCE will be MPEG4-capable? That changes the equation quite a bit...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I will probably add the HR20 next summer after some of the bugs are worked out. I will keep my HD-tivo and use that to record network OTA shows. I will use the HR20 to get RSN and the other new nationals they add next year. You can never have enough space to record is the way I look at it. I also just got my HD-tivo so I doubt they will let me upgrade for free. It will be a long time before I trust the HR20 to record my must see show like lost.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I need a poll option that says, "Will stick with the HR10-250 until something reallyreally important is in MPEG4 or until Comcast drops their prices or until U-Verse arrives and it impresses me enough..."


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Keep my 2 HR10's and toss the H20. Dont really like the unit except for its ability to get MPEG4 stuff. The HR20 sounds faster and more stable then my H20. It has DVR and future features too. Cant wait.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> I will probably add the HR20 next summer after some of the bugs are worked out. I will keep my HD-tivo and use that to record network OTA shows. I will use the HR20 to get RSN and the other new nationals they add next year. You can never have enough space to record is the way I look at it. I also just got my HD-tivo so I doubt they will let me upgrade for free. It will be a long time before I trust the HR20 to record my must see show like lost.


This is my plan too. I just upgraded one of my HD Tivos with two 500 gig drives so it now has room for 130 hours of HD shows. 95% of what I watch comes in for free from my TV antenna.

I'll get the H20 next year if it's free and there are Directv delivered HD channels that I want to watch that are in MPEG4. Otherwise I could switch to Comcast and still get a Comcast DVR with Tivo software.


----------



## darkwing (Jun 23, 2006)

Runch Machine said:


> Otherwise I could switch to Comcast and still get a Comcast DVR with Tivo software.


Well, that's one advantage you (and others in this thread) have over me -- you can switch. My building has an exclusive agreement with a D* reseller, so for me, it's D* or nothing. (And I need a 4th? 5th? generation tuner to have a hope of reliable OTA reception...)


----------



## rsblaski (Apr 17, 2003)

Up until a few weeks ago, I would have voted to see further reviews and wait awhile. However, since then I moved from Henderson, NV where I could get all network HD channels OTA to Pahrump, NV where no HD network OTA broadcasts are available due to an inconveniently placed mountain range. I am anxiously waiting for the Las Vegas DMA locals to be broadcast off satellite, supposedly in September, and will get the HR20 as soon as it's available in the LV market.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I am with Doug and Runch. I will keep my two HR10-250s (mine is zipped). I also use the two 30 min buffers quite a bit during football season and don't really want only 1 90 min buffer that comes with the HR20. Also, my area is not even on the list for MPEG4.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cancan said:


> I'm still not sure what to do. I love my TIVO service but my HR10-250 starts to look and feel really outdated.


Have you used the R15? or seen the reviews of it? I only know what I read online but the one certainty is that it doesn't have everything tivo has. (not saying good nor bad, just factual) So if you do like tivo, you may not like the new machine. If you dont like everything tivo has, they you will be more likely to accept the HR20.

'dating' is truly irrelevant in my opinion. Except for speed, I have zero complaints about HDtivo. I'd prefer the slower unit with all my features vs what i've read about H20.

so i'll be keeping HDtivo until they die. If i need nationals, i'll fork out 400 for the new machine.



kbohip said:


> I'll probably keep my HR10-250 until I can't use it anymore due to the MPEG2 signals being shutoff.


Well it will be many many many years until mpeg2 is shut off. They'd have to replace every single receiver out there. Unless you are talking HD. And even then, why would you get rid of a perfectly good receiver? Most people could afford the 2 addtional receivers and 250gigs of SD space.  I think it's foolish to give up a tivo if you like the features.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Until there's something in HD in MPEG-4 (or some other HR20-specific feature) that I care about getting, it's simply moot.
> 
> And when there is something I care about getting, I'll just add an HR20 to my setup; no need to replace any of my HR10-250's; it'll just replace some non-HD receiver I have now.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug-

I am curious what your thoughts are- you seem like a wise man and always seem to be well thought out-

Have you given a thought to series3 with cable?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll move to the HR20 when it works as well as Tivo and is free. If they want to charge me a dime I will switch to another provider. Probably two years out..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MichaelK said:


> I am curious what your thoughts are- you seem like a wise man and always seem to be well thought out-
> 
> Have you given a thought to series3 with cable?


I'd more likely buy a Series 3 and use it just for over-the-air broadcast channels. But no real need to do that as long as I subscribe to DirecTV and have my HR10-250's active.

It'll just be a major deal to ever allow Comcast back into my life/home. I don't really see it happening unless I've got no other alternative and free broadcast channels is still an alternative over Comcast. 

Eventually FIOS TV will be here, too... now that might be a consideration. But that's a couple years off and the entire DVR landscape will be different by then, anyway.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Since my first HR10 is to be installed on Aug. 29th I'll have to wait and see, but I voted to wait for more reviews and then make up my mind. I've heard that my locals will be in HD sometime in the first half of 2007, but I'll have to see it to believe it. When that happens it might persuade me to go to the HR20. Hopefully it will be running smoothly by the time I need to switch. I too switched from Dish to get reliable Tivo DVRs and don't want to go back to the days of bugs.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

I honestly don't know yet. I don't have an HR10, and I'm not a long-time D* customer so I don't expect them to make me a deal. I really don't want to spend big bucks - but I really want an HD dvr. FIOS is not in my lifetime in my area. TWC just took over from Adelphia, but I don't expect anything substatial from them for a while. Basically, the first provider to make me a great deal will get my business. I think I can be patient.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I might add an HR20 when there is something important on MPEG4, but I don't see my self ever trading in the HR10 for anything.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

If it turns out that it can record 3 things at once, that would be a huge plus. I haven't read enough of the review to see if/when this will really happen.

SATELLITE IN 1 (FTM)  Use to connect the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR to a second LNB
on the satellite dish antenna, giving you the ability to watch and record up to three programs at once (two from the satellite, and one from the Off -Air In).


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

I have until Feb/Mar 2007 on my 2yr commit for the HR10-250. Not that far away.

I was going to add a small HDTV to the bedroom a few weeks ago to the wife. Would have needed the H20 and the 5LNB in addition to keeping the 3LNB to run my HR10-250. I'm just not gonna have 2 dishes on the house.

So I'll either -

A) Wait for the slim 5LNB and see how the rollout for the HR20 goes. If it gets rave reviews and D* springs for the dish upgrade and HR20 maybe.

B) See what Comcast will do for me. Comcast w/Tivo or Series 3. 

C) Another option here late 2007 is FIOS in my area.


My best guess right now is I'll stick with MPEG2/HR10 on a month to month basis after Mar'07.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

newsposter said:


> If it turns out that it can record 3 things at once, that would be a huge plus. I haven't read enough of the review to see if/when this will really happen.
> 
> SATELLITE IN 1 (FTM)  Use to connect the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR to a second LNB
> on the satellite dish antenna, giving you the ability to watch and record up to three programs at once (two from the satellite, and one from the Off -Air In).


sine the atsc tuner(s) dont even work, I wouldn't hold your breath....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I'd more likely buy a Series 3 and use it just for over-the-air broadcast channels. But no real need to do that as long as I subscribe to DirecTV and have my HR10-250's active.
> 
> It'll just be a major deal to ever allow Comcast back into my life/home. I don't really see it happening unless I've got no other alternative and free broadcast channels is still an alternative over Comcast.
> 
> Eventually FIOS TV will be here, too... now that might be a consideration. But that's a couple years off and the entire DVR landscape will be different by then, anyway.


Agreed cable is evil. But I'm going to give the dink here a chance- rcn sold out to 'patriot media' so it's a small company that serves only like 35 towns total. But RCN left things in such a sorry state that the new people basically had to rebuild the system from scratch so their offering is pretty decent. I'm actaully so disgusted with directv that I think I'm going to switch before the fall season just to be done with it. I'll even rent a crappy cable company moto DVR while I wait for the series 3...

fios might not be that far off for you-

They look to start video at the end of this year. Everyone around you is getting fios- Sea bright, Rumsen, Red bank to the north, Tinton Falls to the west. Granted they all probably have a higher average income per town, but assuming west long branch and/or deal uses the same CO, maybe they do your CO sooner rather than later (like red benk got in so early becasue of rumsen). Who knows maybe with all the 'redevelopment' going on that speeds them up...

Good Luck!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Switch to the HR20? For what? To lose half my HD channels (The HR20 doesn't do OTA) and replace my 8 OTA channels with 4 more compressed downrezed satellite channels?

Yea right! There is no compleling reason for this upgrade until they add content and fix the OTA situation..


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I don't see the purpose of getting the HR20 until they add national MPEG4 channels. Then I'll get one.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Ditto here. I have no reason to get it now.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

one reason MIGHT be if you wont to get your 2 year commitment over and done with sooner rather than later.

If you wait for national HD content it might be another 9 - 15 months....

if people decide the interfaces are equal....
and the lack of ATSC tuners is cool for you.....
ans you can live with just one buffer....
.....


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

ayrton911 said:


> I don't see the purpose of getting the HR20 until they add national MPEG4 channels. Then I'll get one.


Ditto. Since my DMA just got SD locals, I know that we're not getting HD MPEG4 anytime so, so there's no reason to get the HR20 around here.


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

I purposely bought a 2nd HR10-250 with the intent to swap 1 of them for the HR20. I'm tired of 50% of the local HD programs being unwatchable. The ATSC tuner in the HR20 has to be better than HR10 [at least I hope so, guess we won't know til D* throws the switch and enables it].


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

My OTA reception is dead solid reliable for all my HD locals, but I want my RSNs in HD, so I'll be on the list to get the HR20 ASAP, as long as the OTA is activated by that point. I can't see them releasing it nationwide without it active, but you never know...


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

billbillw said:


> My OTA reception is dead solid reliable for all my HD locals, but I want my RSNs in HD, so I'll be on the list to get the HR20 ASAP, as long as the OTA is activated by that point. I can't see them releasing it nationwide without it active, but you never know...


Ditto...


----------

